# CheeseMonger



## K Pedals (Oct 31, 2019)

Got my new knobs in today and finished my 2nd one.. this one is burnt orange...


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 31, 2019)

Another fine looking build from ya !

Is that the Burnt Orange enclosure for Tayda ?

Looks good with those purple knobs !

Mike


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 31, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Another fine looking build from ya !
> 
> Is that the Burnt Orange enclosure for Tayda ?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike...
Yeah that burnt orange is from Tayda... It’s so much easier with the pre-painted boxes but I’m about to go back to the paint pours...


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 31, 2019)

Oh cool again looks great....i have to get some paint and repair a Charvel model 7 Tele headstock that broke years ago..i bought the decal just haven't got around to it..ive thought about painting some enclosures.....but when i start a build i want to finish it !

Maybe down the road a bit ill venture into painting a few .....


----------



## Barry (Oct 31, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 2, 2019)

Lookin' good!


----------

